

Show HN: New iPad cooking app - Gourmaide - kidkoala

We're a couple of hungry developers (no pun intended) who wanted to simplify cooking so we built an app to do just that - it's called Gourmaide and we'd love for you to try it!<p>App store link: http://bit.ly/bJdhfM
======
ghiculescu
Don't have access to an iPad at the moment so I don't know if the final
version looks the same, but the first screenshot on the app store, with the
big white patch around the search bar, looks very much out of place.

